# Nail gun question



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

cbzdel said:


> I just was given a nail gun by a friend, he replaced it because it was giving him problems and he could not figure it out. It started to shoot 2 nails at a time and also it was give him trouble with bending the nails.
> 
> Personally to me it sounds like a bad batch of nails, any ideas on what to check for?


what brand?? Probly not the nail's unless from harbor frieght. Their is a piece in the head that need's to be replaced. I don't remember what it is called. It has been a while here is some info on that . Get it fixed.
*Double Kiss
*Many woodworkers have the problem of firing two nails when they pull the trigger a single time. This is called a _Double Kiss_. A double kiss is extremely dangerous since the second nail can strike the head of the first, and ricochet back and hit the user. It is also very bad for the driver and piston, as the second nail can impact the head of the first and the impact can jam the driver shaft and even bend it. 
The actual cause for double kissing is when the pressure-foot safety of the nailer is first released, and then reapplied. That is, the nailer will bounce off of the wood far enough for the safety to disengage, and as the nailer again makes contact with the wood, the safety is re-engaged; and a second nail will be ejected. So the actual cause is due to the bounce of the safety.
While the most obvious cause is that the user is not applying enough pressure to the nailer to keep the head on the surface, this is compounded when the air pressure to the nailer is too low. The low pressure will make the nailer bounce much more. (If you don't believe this, turn the pressure way down to say 20 PSI and shoot a nail. The nail will only penetrate the wood a little bit, but the nailer will lift away from the wood by a lot., no matter how hard you hold it down


----------



## GottaFixIt (Dec 3, 2010)

How positive are you that you're using the right gauge of nails?


----------



## cbzdel (May 11, 2010)

Its a Porter Cable, I dont know what gauge nails it takes and such yet, I need to research the model number. My buddy is a framer though so I would guess he was using the right size nail, but who knows, he said he didnt have time to mess around with it and just bought a new gun.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

cbzdel said:


> Its a Porter Cable, I dont know what gauge nails it takes and such yet, I need to research the model number. My buddy is a framer though so I would guess he was using the right size nail, but who knows, he said he didnt have time to mess around with it and just bought a new gun.


 Download the manual and check the specs.


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

cbzdel said:


> Its a Porter Cable, I dont know what gauge nails it takes and such yet, I need to research the model number. My buddy is a framer though so I would guess he was using the right size nail, but who knows, he said he didnt have time to mess around with it and just bought a new gun.


look on the box with the nail's it will say what gun it will work in. If you don't have the box you can go to a box store and get the right nail's. I have a porter cable nailer and mine shoot's a sinlge nail evertime. If you have the right nail's get it fixed. dangeres if in working right. The nail will go thro the leg with no problum or may shoot a nail missing the wood and may strike some one???


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

I have used bad nails before many times. Almost always, they jam in the gun and fail to shoot. I have never seen a gun double shoot more than once or twice. It is definitely the gun. An older gun eventually gets worn down. That may be the case here.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Oct 18, 2009)

Does it double fire when you are production "bump" nailing, or when you are trying to carefully shoot one single nail, like when toe nailing? If the former - it's the gun, if the later - it's the operator


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

Might have something to do with the drive pin.
If it's mushroomed or out of line it will grab two heads.

Take it to a rental place that does pneumatic repairs.
Have someone look at it that knows what they're looking for.


----------

